# Tax Advisor / Gestor Valencia or Sevilla - Please help!!!



## FastEddyFelson (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've spent the last few days trying to get as much information as possible from these forums, but I think the time has come to post, introduce myself and ask for some much needed help!

I have been in Spain from August 31st 2012 - 19th July 2013, and will be there again from the 29th August. When I went there, I went there for language and teaching courses that lasted for two months, and I had no idea whether I was going to stay permanently or not. I'm still not sure of this, and expect to return to the UK at some point in the next couple of years, or perhaps travel to another country. 

I earn my living as a writer, and sell ebooks over the internet (Amazon/Barnes & Noble/Sony/Apple) mostly to a US readership. 90% of my sales come from there, with the remaining 10% in Europe and mostly in the UK. I don't pay tax in the US, having filled out a W8-BEN as a UK resident. This is a completely internet based business. 

I started doing this in January 2013 and started receiving money in April 2013. I didn't work at all in Spain in 2012. 

As I had no idea whether I was going to stay in Spain or not, I haven't yet got an NIE, residencia (i'm not sure what this is actually called) or a bank account. In fact I only decided to go back to Spain recently - I think I booked the flight in May, having already booked the flight back to England earlier in the year.

My situation is complicated, but it seems that I'm a resident in Spain for 2013 and will need to file a Spanish tax return. Whether I need to do that as well in England, seems to be based on the new SRT they have. 

What I'm not completely sure about, and perhaps some intelligent and knowledgeable people on here can tell me is-

1. Do I have to register as Autonomo? Indeed, should I already have done this?
2. Do I need to register as a tax resident?
3. I'll be heading back to Seville at the end of August, but plan to move to Valencia. Can anyone recommend a good/reliable/trustworthy accountant/tax advisor/Gestor in either of those areas, Sevilla perhaps to have an initial chat with someone, Valencia more long term, who understands International tax law and can speak English? I expect I'll need someone to present this information to the Spanish tax office, advise me on autonomo status and what can be offset against tax. 

If you need any other info about my situation, or there is any other advise you can offer me in general, please let me know!

All the best,

FastEddy


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

FastEddyFelson said:


> 1. Do I have to register as Autonomo? Indeed, should I already have done this?


Due to your fairly complex situation you do need to speak to a tax expert, the following is for guidance as as far as I know.

1/ Based on what you've said so far you wouldn't have to register as an autonomo. Autonomo is only for people who are self employed and produce earnings from within Spain. Your earnings aren't produced directly from self employed work in Spain.



FastEddyFelson said:


> 2. Do I need to register as a tax resident?


2/ If you are resident in Spain for more than 183 cumulative days in any calendar year you automatically become a fiscal tax resident in Spain. You will then have to pay Spanish tax on your worldwide income regardless of where it is earnt.

Given the timeframes you were in Spain, it looks likely you will be a Spanish tax resident for 2013.

3/ I can't help you with I'm afraid.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Try Asesoría Sanchís, Asesoría fiscal, asesoría laboral, seguros de coche, seguros de hogar, seguros de salud in Valencia.


----------



## FastEddyFelson (Aug 19, 2013)

Zenkarma, Playamonte - thank you both for taking the time to respond. 

The Autonomo issue is an interesting one, and really I need to get guidance. Are there any self employed writers out there doing the same as I am? 

Playamonte - do you know if this firm will offer international tax advice, and speak English? Have you used their services before? 

Thanks again


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

FastEddyFelson said:


> Zenkarma, Playamonte - thank you both for taking the time to respond.
> 
> The Autonomo issue is an interesting one, and really I need to get guidance. Are there any self employed writers out there doing the same as I am?
> 
> ...


Yes I have used them quite a bit but not for something as complicated as your situation, still give the Valencia office a call & for sure they will have an English speaker.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

This is a useful site and has plenty of information on autonomo -

Guide to Spain's autonomo system


----------



## FastEddyFelson (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks again guys - i'll give them a call. Yeah I've had a look at that site, and pretty much everything else I can drag up about Autonomo, but it still isn't all that clear to me!


----------

